# "My" NEW Hoyt Satori 21" Riser



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Well... I guess I'm the first, huh? :smile:

I opened the box to find a Hoyt case. It's the same one they send with all their new bows.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

The suspense is killin' me.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Tagged for review


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I opened the case; there was the riser, wrenches, manual, the rest, side plate modules and a stringer. 

The finish on the riser was on par with my Dorado risers. It has, for lack of a better term, a chalky finish. Not the sleek and elogant finish like on the Titan and Morrison risers I've owned. Not saying it's a disappointment, it's just different than them. The riser seems very well made and *heavy*. I don't have a way to weight it, but I'm sure it's heavier than my Morrison riser and the DAS and Titan risers I've owned. Of course it's 2" longer than them too.

In other words, the darn thing is built like a tank. 

The wood grip feels nice. I'll have to shoot it some to find our for sure. It has a very narrow throat--which I like. I can always take the drum sander to it or order a Jager 2.0 down the road if need be. 

The first thing I wanted to check was to see if my Hoyt quivers with the triangular stud would fit. Bummer... they won't fit, but I may be able to grind some stock off the stud to get it to work. These risers will take the hexagonal studs like all the new Hoyt quivers have.









Now... it's off the garage to put a string and set of limbs on it. Be back later...


----------



## TNKnoxville (Dec 16, 2011)

Waiting for your response!!!!!!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

He's been gone for 2 hours.. Send someone in after him! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

The module rest system is really slick. It came with three spacers, the side plate and calf hair cover and shelf material. I only needed to use one spacer to get the tip of my .600 GoldTip Entrada's slightly outboard. If you get one of these risers, be mindful that the side plate appears to be made of a high impact plastic material. It could be pretty easy to strip if tightened too much.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice review so far. Thx!


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I put a set of light medium Samick limbs (64" bow) on the riser, strung it up, set the tiller, tightened the setscrews and set the nocking point to 1/2" high. I put on my favored and always used sling, stepped back to about eight yards and let one go. I liked... I liked very much-dead and quiet. It feels sturdy and strong. I shot a few more and am quite impressed and very pleased so far.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I like the dynamics of the grip, I'm wanting to wait for a used one but my evil inner me might just go ahead and get one


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice! Can you show the grip from the shooters position? Glad you like your new bow!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice Jim. Looking forward to getting mine


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

Waiting for mine to ship. 17" Buckskin.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks nice!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice looking bow, congratulations!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I put a set of light medium Samick limbs (64" bow) on the riser, strung it up, set the tiller, tightened the setscrews and set the nocking point to 1/2" high. I put on my favored and always used sling, stepped back to about eight yards and let one go. I liked... I liked very much-dead and quiet. It feels sturdy and strong. I shot a few more and am quite impressed and very pleased so far.
> 
> View attachment 5505777


Jim, does it tip back?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

In the nearly 6 years I've been involved in these forums?...I do believe this is the most excited I've seen you Mr. Casto and?...

*GOOD FOR YOU MAN!* 

I wish you many happy years of fantastic shooting with your new Hoyt Satori Riser!


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

ChadMR82 said:


> Very nice! Can you show the grip from the shooters position? Glad you like your new bow!


Here you go Chad.












... and if anyone is interested in the limb pocket and bolt.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Jim, does it tip back?
> Thanks
> Dan


Yes, it does and a bit more than my Dorado risers and significantly more than my Axiom risers. I imagine, if someone wanted to use this in bare bow, they'd probably want to add weight out front.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the grip picture. I really look forward to trying one.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Really good review 

Loooks great  

Congrats


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Jim how was your weight with those limbs? Dead on I assume?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Yooper-travler said:


> Jim how was your weight with those limbs? Dead on I assume?


I posted this same thread on the LW, POA, Tradtalk and here. I was asked that question twice so I got curious and put a set of 36# Uukha limbs on the riser fully expecting to see a tad more than 42# at 28". I've got the limb bolts just short of mid-range. My hanging scale says, 43#. So... yes, it's right at the standard, 1# per inch of riser length.


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing. Wonder if it's safe to order one now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Good looking setup and nice review. I have a feeling these are going to be very popular.


----------



## bowwilld (Feb 7, 2011)

Been looking a these myself and I thought I was done buying bows....again.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to post some pictures and comments - Hoyt should be paying you for this! :shade:

I've got some Dryad Epic limbs being built right now that'll need a riser, and I think this is it. The side plate system looks very neat. I kind of wish they'd have gone with metal instead of plastic, but that's not a deal breaker. Thanks Jim!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I posted this same thread on the LW, POA, Tradtalk and here. I was asked that question twice so I got curious and put a set of 36# Uukha limbs on the riser fully expecting to see a tad more than 42# at 28". I've got the limb bolts just short of mid-range. My hanging scale says, 43#. So... yes, it's right at the standard, 1# per inch of riser length.


Thanks Jim. I didn't see it on the wall.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Good looking riser - may just have to own one of them.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jim, could you please post a pic of a side by side of the Satori vs. Buffalo grip? Thanks!


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

> Jim, could you please post a pic of a side by side of the Satori vs. Buffalo grip? Thanks!


I've never owned the Buffalo, but I know it takes Hoyt's ProFit grips. The stock grip they sent with the Buffalo, Tiburon and recent Dorado's and GameMasters II's was their low Profit.

This new Satori takes Hoyt's grips that also fits the Ion-X, HPX, RX, GPX, GMX, Formula Excel Pro, Horizon Pro, Formula Excel, Horizon and Excel.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

what all camo/color options are available for the satori again?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> what all camo/color options are available for the satori again?


http://hoyt.com/traditional-recurves


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Right now the only color for risers is black and buckskin; limbs are offered in three different camo patterns, black and wood grain.

You can see them here: http://hoyt.com/traditional-recurve-limbs/satori-limbs


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm sorry Jim, I thought I had seen a video of you shooting a Buffalo once? I must've confused you you someone else. Thank you for doing the side the side by side though!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

centershot said:


> http://hoyt.com/traditional
> thanks...et :)
> I'm really digging that buckskin color


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Alright Jim you've owned it long enough. Time to put that puppy up on the classifieds!


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

What kind of wait times is everyone looking at with the satori?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Lancaster has black 19" risers in stock.

Don't know how the supply is. I imagine they're selling right now about as fast as dealers get them in.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

My dealer got in a 17 and two 19 risers today 
Of course a 17 and a 19 are being sent to me


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

He has the other posted on eBay


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

How is the grip working out for you? Looks like a cross between a medium and high wrist grip. I would like to find a low wrist to try on one.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Chad,

The grip did NOT work out after shooting it several days. You're right, it's a tweener. I took it to the drum sander and ground it down until it matched my Jager 2.0 medium grips. PERFECT--now.  I'll finish it soon.


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Chad,
> 
> The grip did NOT work out after shooting it several days. You're right, it's a tweener. I took it to the drum sander and ground it down until it matched my Jager 2.0 medium grips. PERFECT--now.  I'll finish it soon.
> 
> ...


Does the Jager grip fit the Satori? I was looking at buying one but this is good to know first. I read somewhere all the Hoyt target grips fit? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

MiStickSlinger said:


> What kind of wait times is everyone looking at with the satori?


Mine will be here tomorrow. Got a 19" blackout from Lancaster. Ordered the limbs last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Chad,
> 
> The grip did NOT work out after shooting it several days. You're right, it's a tweener. I took it to the drum sander and ground it down until it matched my Jager 2.0 medium grips. PERFECT--now.  I'll finish it soon.
> 
> ...


Cool , thanks Jim. I am waiting on a 17" to arrive at my door. Looks like a great riser and I would like to get a 21" sometime.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

My one gripe about them is the wood grip but that is personal preference and easily remedied with a belt sander and black spray paint.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Xcalibur3z said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow. Got a 19" blackout from Lancaster. Ordered the limbs last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I ordered a 19 inch with medium limbs from 3 rivers, hopefully they're not too far behind


----------



## banjo8 (Jun 20, 2016)

It's a good thing for me they're in short supply. That riser looks amazing and I am quite impulsive. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Lancaster's has a 21" and 17" in stock


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

MiStickSlinger said:


> Nice, I ordered a 19 inch with medium limbs from 3 rivers, hopefully they're not too far behind


How much were the limbs at 3 rivers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it a cast riser like the Tiburon or machined?


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Xcalibur3z said:


> How much were the limbs at 3 rivers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered it as the whole package, I don't think they sell the limbs alone


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

MiStickSlinger said:


> I ordered it as the whole package, I don't think they sell the limbs alone


Gotcha. Yeah Lancaster didn't sell the bow as a package you had to buy everything separate. But free shipping and no tax works for me. Guess that way you don't have to buy the standard limbs and then upgrade later if you like. Did you get the standard limbs, I'm curious to how they perform as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Xcalibur3z said:


> Gotcha. Yeah Lancaster didn't sell the bow as a package you had to buy everything separate. But free shipping and no tax works for me. Guess that way you don't have to buy the standard limbs and then upgrade later if you like. Did you get the standard limbs, I'm curious to how they perform as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I got standards, I don't know enough about the Xtours to justify the purchase, I'll be sure to let everyone know how I like it


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

MiStickSlinger said:


> Yep I got standards, I don't know enough about the Xtours to justify the purchase, I'll be sure to let everyone know how I like it


Haha I don't either but the standards weren't in stock and I wanted something too tier so we shall see. Apparently the bamboo are 2 fps faster than the foam. But I have no clue how fast the foam are. Just got my riser tho! It's a tank and it feels solid. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SETPARAPUSETH (Dec 10, 2016)

Look great
congratullations


----------



## SETPARAPUSETH (Dec 10, 2016)

Look great
congratullations


----------



## Xcalibur3z (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## efm2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cam you put a plunger in the Satori?
Thanks.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Good update on your new bow and limbs. Thanks for sharing the pics and descriptions.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I posted this same thread on the LW, POA, Tradtalk and here. I was asked that question twice so I got curious and put a set of 36# Uukha limbs on the riser fully expecting to see a tad more than 42# at 28". I've got the limb bolts just short of mid-range. My hanging scale says, 43#. So... yes, it's right at the standard, 1# per inch of riser length.


Jim, which uukha limbs did you put on your satori? I am really considering the Ex1 Evo2 limbs and trying to figure out how to get 45# at 27" on my 17" Satori.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Chad,

I've tried several limbs from the low end to the top end and a lot between. I found that I prefer a limb that's very smooth drawing and appears to "soften" on the back end. Since I've been primarily a bowhunter, I also want a limb that's very quiet.

All the Uukha limbs I've shot exhibit all those. They may not be as quick as my favorite TradTech BlackMax Carbon Extreme's, but they're close enough.

Since I got on the Uukha train, I've sold three sets of the Extreme's and now own four sets of Uukha's: Two sets of Ex1 Evo2's (one long and one short), one set of Hx10 Evo2's (short) and a set of Vx1000 Xcurves (medium).

I can't tell/shoot the difference between the XO Evo2's (longs) which I had and sold, the Ex1's or the Hx10's. They are all very smooth, extremely quiet and quick enough. The Xcurves my be a bit quicker, but they're a little louder too. I believe (right now) that the XO's are the bargain of the lot. 

One last thing... all these limbs are so smooth that I can't feel the difference from shorts, mediums or longs--it's crazy.

Here's a link to Uukha's calculator. It's on the money with every riser I have. Just plug in the numbers and it'll tell you what weight limbs you need: 

http://www.uukha.com/en/calculateur-en.php

Alternative has the best price for limbs, but it'll take a month get them. There seems to always be some in the classifieds lately too.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Jim that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

